# Fragfest 2013 names to faces



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

So I saw all kinds of people out at fragfest yesterday, but I know who none of you are. So in an attempt to change that I started this thread so people could add a pic of themselves and we can all figure out who is who.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
My lovely wife and me.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I assume she is the Angel 

sorry no images of me

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Did you make it sig!?

Here is me! >.> My kid managed to sneak a pic.


Kat (She's getting into SW more than me now @[email protected] )


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*me ...tom g*

hey there heres a pic at my happiest time of the year ....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice one Tom!!! And Jess you have to update your avatar pic. That one of you there makes you look 18.

Here is a pic of me and my baby girl. This would be Charlotte looking at her ticket for the train. Dam I'm sexy!!! Ladies sorry but I'm already taken. 


020 by relax142, on Flickr


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

For anyone that cares here is a pic of Sig. Thank you my russian brother for making this forums great! Without you we would have less comedy and good times.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> For anyone that cares here is a pic of Sig. Thank you my russian brother for making this forums great! Without you we would have less comedy and good times.


LMAO yup thats sig the russian bear!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> For anyone that cares here is a pic of Sig. Thank you my russian brother for making this forums great! Without you we would have less comedy and good times.


Thanks  . On the other note - you would not believe for how many people I recommended to join this forum

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Did you make it sig!?
> 
> Here is me! >.> My kid managed to sneak a pic.
> 
> ...


HOLY Crap Jess!!  I can't believe how big she is! I guess it's been awhile see I last saw you. LOL She was still in the stroller!! LMAO

Nice to see pics of everyone here. I really wanted to get out but couldn't make it, hopefully next year I can make it!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I love threads like this. I've met a few of you a few times now which is what it takes for me to begin to remember you although I often won't remember where I met you or why I know you. If I don't remember you please do not be insulted, it is a medical condition. I don't have a lot of photos of me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Nice! I saw you a few times I think Wild but I am so darn shy sometimes. @[email protected]

Thx! Tbird! I know its been a while.. I am so sorry I haven't kept up


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wildexpressions said:


> I. If I don't remember you please do not be insulted,
> [/IMG]


you are the lucky one. I want to forget few faces and I can not

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Will you ever forget my face Greg?


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Oh Nice! I saw you a few times I think Wild but I am so darn shy sometimes. @[email protected]
> 
> (


I remember you as well. Your daughter was all eyes and smiles


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Will you ever forget my face Greg?


for sure not, but I am trying  

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

sig said:


> you are the lucky one. I want to forget few faces and I can not


Well, coma's are not all bad


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

This is me. I spent a considerable amount of time walking back and forth trying to decide what I wanted at show.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

disman_ca said:


> This is me. I spent a considerable amount of time walking back and forth trying to decide what I wanted at show.


I remember you  good to see you.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

wildexpressions said:


> I remember you  good to see you.


Yep, you had a good setup and a very long drive from Trenton. Okay maybe not that long but long enough considering you had to bring a crap load of stuff with you.


----------

